# GERMAN GEEZER



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

*A German guy approaches a prostitute. "i vish to buy sex viz you"
"ok" says the girl, i charge 20 an hour!

"its goot price,but must varn u i am a little kinky." "No problem she replies cautiously," i can do a little kinky!

so off they go to the girls flat, where the german produces four large bedsprings and a duck caller.

"i vant zat you tie ze springs to each hans und kneez" the girl finds this most odd, but complies, fastening the springs as he said to her hands and knees.

"Now you vill get on your hans und knees, she duly does this balancing precariously on the springs."

"You vill please blow zis kwacker as i make luv to you."

she finds it odd but figures its harmless (and he's paying)
she finds it fantastic as she's bounced all round the room by the energetic german. All the time honking on the duck caller.

the climax is the best she had ever experienced and took her several minutes to catch her breath to say.

"That was totally amazing, what do you call that position ?"

"Ah says the german.......zat is ze...........

"FOUR SPRUNG DUCK TECHNIQUE."*


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------

